
US has been exposed for funding last year’s Hong Kong protests - Reedx
https://www.scmp.com/comment/opinion/article/3091438/us-has-been-exposed-funding-last-years-hong-kong-protests
======
pmdulaney
Bill & Melinda Gates and their foundation have been exposed for preventing
millions of childhood deaths in Africa and elsewhere.

------
ipsocannibal
This article is weak on details and claims the story is "Just the tip of the
iceberg", seems fishy.

------
ipsocannibal
This seems to have also shown up on in an oped on RussiaToday:
[https://www.rt.com/op-ed/493763-hong-kong-us-funding/](https://www.rt.com/op-
ed/493763-hong-kong-us-funding/)

------
theblackcat1002
“About US$2 million was earmarked for the protest movement in Hong Kong, but
has now been frozen as part of a general overhaul and restructuring by a new
agency boss.”

so the funding doesn't really give out?

